# Puppy with big appetite



## RipleyandHassle (Oct 1, 2011)

9 week old 25 lbs EM that acts like a "starving Ethiopian child" and scratches at the pantry for his food at all hours. I have had him for a week and have not switched his food from the breeders food. She feeds her litters uke: Iams LBP with free feedings in the AM and PM. I planned on keeping him on that food for at least two weeks until he settled into our home. He is eating about 5 cups a day total between two feedings and poops are large but firm.  

Opinions?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I dont quite know what you are asking.....by I would highly suggest getting him off of that nasty crap Asap!:wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If I were you, and I know I'm not, but I'd be switching him to a food with an awful lot more meat in it. Good chance that having more meat in his food would fill and satisfy him more as well.
He is a gorgeous pup though, so cute. Bet you've got your hands full there! Is your other pup thrilled to have a baby brother to hang round with?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely get him on something better. I switched Ziva the day I adopted her, started off slowly, then she was on the new food fully within a week. Ziva acts like she's starving 24/7 some dogs are just like that, but getting him on a better food will help with that as Iams isn't that digestible to dogs, so they have to eat a lot more of it and dog get 'all' the benefits of it so they feel hungrier quicker and more than if they were on a Higher Quality Diet.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure what advice you are looking for?? Are you wanting to switch to a kibble, or to PMR?? There are TONs of waaay better kibbles out there, that would be a better choice. 

Aside from that, I just have to say, I'm a sucker for the EM especially the fawn color! We have that exact same snake!! Khan LOVES it!!

I do have one more thing to put out there. Not sure if this is true; but it makes sense. I was talking to a mastiff breeder about a year ago, (not the one we got Khan from) anyway, I was telling her that Khan was allergic to this and that, and she said something that stuck with me. She said that it's not uncommon for the Fawn colored dogs to have more allergy/sensitivity issues then the apricot or brindle dogs. And the lighter the fawn, the more prominent the issues. It made me think of someone who is very fair skinned, and how careful they must be when being outside. Just one of those things that make you go Hmmm??
Khan is sensitive/allergic to A LOT of things. Just something to keep in mind as your little one is growing up!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Some dogs are just like that all their lives. They act like they are starving. Just ignore it. 5 cups seems like a lot to me for a 9 week old mastiff. First off, I would switch to a better food with more meat, and I would then feed him about 3 cups split into three meals per day and see how he does.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I started switching Rocky right away when I got him. The rescue had him on Science Diet so I started substituting a little of the better kibble every day until he was completely switched. And I always fed my young pups 3 times a day so they would stay full longer. I didn't put them on twice a day meals until they were about 6 months old.


----------



## RipleyandHassle (Oct 1, 2011)

I got him on Orijen LBP. It was recommended by a local EM breeder that also shops at the same holistic store as us. He liked it!


----------

